# White nationalists not holding other races in contempt



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 18, 2015)

Adolf Hitler said:
			
		

> Pride in one's own race – and that does not imply contempt for other races – is also a normal and healthy sentiment. I have never regarded the Chinese or the Japanese as being inferior to ourselves. They belong to ancient civilizations, and I admit freely that their past history is superior to our own. They have the right to be proud of their past, just as we have the right to be proud of the civilization to which we belong. Indeed, I believe the more steadfast the Chinese and the Japanese remain in their pride of race, the easier I shall find it to get on with them.[5]


Remember that any white nationalists who claim to not hold other races in contempt are just following the long tradition started by hitler of bullshitting


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 18, 2015)

why limit it to whites?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 18, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> why limit it to whites?


Black nationalists get to be not racist in the by not being white so they don't have to spew as much bullshit about being not racist


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 18, 2015)

Racism is not the hate of other race. It's the beliefs that some races are superior to others.

What nationalists generally want is separations of races by nation, regardless of who is superior.

While being generally racists, being dishonnest in their beliefs and intentions is not anywhere close to their main flaws. They are often quite vocals about their unconventional opinions.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2015)

I only hold racetraitors and niggerlovers in contempt.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## DNJACK (Aug 18, 2015)

I fail to see the original point. Are you saying whiteys nationalists are dishonnest when they say any race should be proud of his origins?
Because they are honnest. Those who say it want them proud and far away.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hitler created separate nations for the slavic lesser races and even tried to create one for the Jews, so he clearly wasn't bullshitting.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 21, 2015)

Why is anyone proud of their race anyway? Your race is an accident of birth, not something you earned or accomplished. I _am _racist and I'm not even proud of my race.


----------



## Gayligula (Aug 21, 2015)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Why is anyone proud of their intelligence anyway? My autism is an accident of birth, not something I earned or accomplished. I _am autistic_ and I'm not even proud of my atheist believes.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Why is anyone proud of their race anyway? Your race is an accident of birth, not something you earned or accomplished. I _am _racist and I'm not even proud of my race.



I'm proud that God loved me enough to make me white.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 22, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm proud that God loved me enough to make me white.



Please, everybody knows you're Philippino


----------



## Marvin (Aug 23, 2015)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Why is anyone proud of their race anyway? Your race is an accident of birth, not something you earned or accomplished. I _am _racist and I'm not even proud of my race.


Smoke weed everyday.


----------



## exball (Aug 23, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Black nationalists get to be not racist in the by not being white so they don't have to spew as much bullshit about being not racist


What the fuck are you even trying to say here?


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 23, 2015)

exball said:


> What the fuck are you even trying to say here?


He is saying that black nationalists have the privilege of not being seen as racists by the liberal medias, and as such do not have to look as much for excuses. It would be a valid point, if white nationalists cared about how they were portreyed in those liberal medias.


----------



## niggers (Aug 23, 2015)

y'know if you changed

"Pride in one's own race – and that does not imply contempt for other races – is also a normal and healthy sentiment."

to 

Pride in one's own culture – and that does not imply contempt for other cultures – is also a normal and healthy sentiment.

i think most people would agree. what a difference one word can make


----------



## Kaz (Aug 23, 2015)

niggers said:


> y'know if you changed
> 
> "Pride in one's own race – and that does not imply contempt for other races – is also a normal and healthy sentiment."
> 
> ...


Tumblr would then proceed to grossly misinterpret "Pride in one's own culture" as more white supremacy propaganda.


----------



## GL99 (Aug 23, 2015)

niggers said:


> y'know if you changed
> 
> "Pride in one's own race – and that does not imply contempt for other races – is also a normal and healthy sentiment."
> 
> ...



Maybe, but while culture is an accident of birth, it's not quite so to the same extent as race is. You actually have to do stuff to be part of a culture--know how to cook the food or do dances or speak the language or whatever. Those are actually things to be proud of. To be part of a race, you just have to...be born into it. There's nothing you actually accomplish to justify "pride" in it.


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 23, 2015)

Kaz said:


> Tumblr would then proceed to grossly misinterpret "Pride in one's own culture" as more white supremacy propaganda.


It wouldn't be far-stretched. Have you never heard the term "white culture"?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> It wouldn't be far-stretched. Have you never heard the term "white culture"?



It's usually used by racists as some kind of generic term for every good thing that ever existed in all of history.  Or by supposedly pro-black racists as a generic term for every kind of evil that ever happened.

There are certainly white-dominated things out there worthy of note, like "the Western canon."  White supremacy isn't part of that, though, and not all parts of it are, strictly speaking, white in origin.


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 24, 2015)

There is no such thing as white culture. Not every white is a WASP, and slavic military culture have nothing to do with the british punk culture.

And I should note, which culture a thing belongs to is not determined by the origin, but who uses it. Abos did not invent gas huffing, but it's an important part of their culture.

It won't stop nationalist to claim race and culture are the same.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 24, 2015)

This whole thread has been total shit, even when judged against other threads that are A) about race and culture and B) started by DNJack.  And that's really saying something.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 24, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> This whole thread has been total shit, even when judged against other threads that are A) about race and culture and B) started by DNJack.  And that's really saying something.


I am happy that my thread was successful


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 24, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> There is no such thing as white culture.


anytime someone says this I get pissed and then go one a rant about how these people don't realize white culture exists is because they're self hating middle class girls who things white culture is only WASPs and rednecks.

   



Jon-Kacho said:


> Why is anyone proud of their race anyway? Your race is an accident of birth, not something you earned or accomplished. I _am _racist and I'm not even proud of my race.


Vete a la verga pinche maricón consentido por la vanidad moderna y marxista!
That's like saying you don't honor your mother , father and your family name.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 24, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Vete a la verga pinche maricón consentido por la vanidad moderna y marxista.
> That's like saying you don't honor your mother , father and your family name.



My mother, father and family name all suck, and 'honor' is a concept made up by feudal aristocrats to justify killing each other


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 24, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> My mother, father and family name all suck, and 'honor' is a concept made up by feudal aristocrats to justify killing each other


Then start a new beginning.  create a family with upstanding morals with love for his country and family.
If your parents failed then it's up to you to surpass them, that's what all children ought to do.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 24, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Then start a new beginning.  create a family with upstanding morals with love for his country and family..



No thanks I'm good


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 24, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> anytime someone says this I get pissed and then go one a rant about how these people don't realize white culture exists is because they're self hating middle class girls who things white culture is only WASPs and rednecks.
> View attachment 44779 View attachment 44780 View attachment 44781View attachment 44782 View attachment 44783



Go on, stormfront faggot. Tell me what unites all white people culturally.
At least Hitler had the sense to define an "Aryan" culture that didn't include all whites.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 24, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> Go on, stormfront faggot. Tell me what unites all white people culturally.
> At least Hitler had the sense to define an "Aryan" culture that didn't include all whites.


THe Christian Church, even if there are quarrels between the protestans and catholics, the belief in the judeo Christian God is something that most of europe has in common.
also nice job calling me stormfront faggot when I'm just a brown racist who gets mad when people claim that all whites have no culture.


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 24, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> THe Christian Church, even if there are quarrels between the protestans and catholics, the belief in the judeo Christian God is something that most of europe has in common.
> also nice job calling me stormfront faggot when I'm just a brown racist who gets mad when people claim that all whites have no culture.



White atheists are not a small minority. That's a fail.

ANd nice strawman: I never said whites had no culture. I said they had different cultures that have very vew in common with each others.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 24, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> ANd nice strawman: I never said whites had no culture. I said they had different cultures that have very vew in common with each others.


Then it was having a knee reaction then.
My apologies.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 24, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> THe Christian Church, even if there are quarrels between the protestans and catholics, the belief in the judeo Christian God is something that most of europe has in common.


Europe also has a shared legacy of laws and values from classical greece





Oglooger said:


> also nice job calling me stormfront faggot when I'm just a brown racist who gets mad when people claim that all whites have no culture.


I thought that you were a white mexican


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 24, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> white mexican


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 24, 2015)

Dynastia said:


>





Spoiler: mexican


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


>





Spoiler: Mexicans


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 25, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> "Aryan" culture



Anatolian master race


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 25, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Spoiler: mexican





Dudeofteenage said:


> Spoiler: Mexicans



I don't even consider the welsh to be white, so these mudbloods clearly aren't gonna make the cut.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 25, 2015)

Dynastia said:


>


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 25, 2015)

whites are the biggest victims of racism



Dynastia said:


> I don't even consider the welsh to be white, so these mudbloods clearly aren't gonna make the cut.


im welsh and im white


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> im welsh and im white


TROLLS ARENT WHITE!


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 25, 2015)

Ariel said:


> TROLLS ARENT WHITE!


how dare you say such insulting things to me, im not a troll


----------



## BT 075 (Aug 25, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> im welsh and im white



this is famous Welsh singer Tom Jones, famous for his dark complexion. see how wrong you are?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> how dare you say such insulting things to me, im not a troll


All welsh people are!


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 25, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> im welsh and im white


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 25, 2015)

Ariel said:


> All welsh people are!


i think im quite pretty tbh


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 25, 2015)

Satan said:


> this is famous Welsh singer Tom Jones, famous for his dark complexion. see how wrong you are?



Oh shit it's Wyclef Jean!


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 25, 2015)

MrTroll said:


>



Wasn't he Peruvian or something


----------



## Bogs (Aug 27, 2015)

Ariel said:


> TROLLS ARENT WHITE!


----------



## The Master Debater (Sep 24, 2015)

Daily reminder that a lot of white nationalists just want to preserve their culture


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 24, 2015)

I had hoped this thread had died quietly. Locking as whatever the original point was it has long since devolved into shitposting.


----------

